# المكتب الاول في اليمن للإستقدام والتوظيف للموارد البشرية اليمنية في الخارج



## م لطف العليان (11 ديسمبر 2011)

[FONT=&quot]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]مكتب بيروت متخصص في إلحاق العمالة اليمنية بالخارج (دول الخليج العربي والأردن ودولة جيبوتي) في جميع الوظائف وكل التخصصات وبفضل الله تعالى لدينا خبرة كبيرة في هذا المجال يشهد بها كل من تعامل معنا ونحن أيضا نعمل بصورة شرعية [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ونحن إحد أكبر مكاتب الاستقدام والتوظيف اليمنية المتخصصة في مجال توظيف امهر وأفضل العناصر والكوادر البشرية من العمالة الجيدة المختارة بعناية وذلك بعد تقنين وتقييم الخبرات والكفاءات العلمية والعملية من خلال لجان المتخصصة لمختلف القطاعات الحكومية وشبة الحكومية وخاصة لكبرى المؤسسات والشركات والمرافق المرموقة لمختلف القطاعات الحكومية وشبة الحكومية وخاصة لكبرى المؤسسات والشركات المرموقة لمختلف التخصصات الطبية والهندسية والأكاديمية والتربوية والتعليمية والإدارية والمالية والمصرفية والفندقية والفنية والحرف والمهن اليدوية والمعمارية وفي مجال المقاولات تامين الفرص الوظيفية المتميزة للراغبين بتحسين أوضاعهم المعيشية والمادية والارتقاء بهم للوظائف العليا [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
• [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وضع الكفاءات المناسبة في الوظيفة المطلوبة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]من خلال اختصار الجهد والوقت وخلق البيئة الملائمة للتقاعد بين كل من الراغبين بالحصول على الوظائف والقطاعات التي لديها وظائف شاغرة تامين السير الذاتية للكفاءات الملائمة للشاغر الوظيفي لديكم ضمن الشروط والوقت المحدد من قبلكم [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]إجراء المقابلات [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ضمن الإطار والشكل الذي ترغبون فيه وكذلك استخدام كافة الوسائل الإعلانية الممكنة لتوفير أفضل الكفاءات للفرص الوظيفية الشاغرة لديكم [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
• [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]متابعة وإنهاء كافة الإجراءات اللازمة للسفر[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]. 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]المرشحين معكم في الدوائر الرسمية والسفارات لحين وصول الموظفين من طرفكم وإنهاء الفترة التجريبية وفقا لقانون العمل لديكم[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]. 
• [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]استخدامات تقدمها الشركات لطالبي العمالة اليمنية[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]. 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]قاعدة بيانات ضخمة من السير الذاتية الموجودة لدينا في جميع التخصصات تنسيق المقابلات شخصية تحت إشراف لجنة فنية والجهة التي تطلب العمالة لاختيار الكوادر المناسبة تقوم الشركة بتجهيز الاوارق والوثائق الشهادات وانها ء إجراءات التأشيرات من السفارة في زمن قياسي تقوم الشركة بإجراء الكشف الطبي على الموظفين في اكبر المستشفيات المعتمدة رسمياً[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]والله ولي التوفيق،،،[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]للتواصل على العناوين التالية[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]P.O. Box: (400) [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ص. ب. ( 400[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ) [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]Licensure No. : ( 3725 ) [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]رقم الترخيص : (3725[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ) [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]Mobile:00967771333310 [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Tel : 00967-1-265917[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] Fax: 00967-1-262872[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]المركز الرئيسي صنعاء – مقابل السفارة السعودية –جوار أجياد للسفريات[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]فرع إب – شارع المحافظة جوار العودي للصرافة[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]
*Rep. of Yemen -Sana'a- opposite KSA Embassy- Beside Agiad for Traveling*[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]Ibb Branch – Almohaftha St.- Beside Alawdy for Changing[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]Email: [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][email protected][/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]or [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][email protected][/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​


----------



## tjarksa (11 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: المكتب الاول في اليمن للإستقدام والتوظيف للموارد البشرية اليمنية في الخارج*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------

